# Baby Doves are Growing Up Fast!



## LoveyDoveyKc (Dec 5, 2016)

So I purchased a pair of diamond doves from Petsmart months ago (first time dove owner). It was believed that they were both female. I noticed some strange behavior coming from one of them.. "she" would bow-coo (at the time we had no idea what this meant). Anyway the pair is very much bonded and one day one of the doves laid a single egg. Didn't know what to do as I wasn't planning on owning more doves and as I said thought the pair was female. A week later another egg appeared. Still wasn't sure if they were fertile. Then on 11/24/16 both eggs hatched.

It's been amazing watching the chicks grow. It seems to be going super fast as already they are almost completely feathered and flapping their wings as if trying to fly. 

This is what they look like now. 



















Today I found one of them sitting at the bottom of the cage and I thought she/he fell out of the nest so I picked him/her up and put her back. She/he is now snuggled up with his/her sibbling. I have no idea what sex they are yet. Anyway I was wondering if any diamond dove experts on her could tell me what color mutation they were if it isn't too early to tell that is. I believe the parents are a blue white rump and silver white rump but I could be wrong.

















P.S the sandpaper has been removed and is no longer at the bottom of the cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The babies are adorable. You will need to get some fake solid plastic eggs which can usually be bought online at pigeon supplies.
Otherwise you will end up with many doves. You can't just take the eggs when she lays them, as that would cause her to lay more right away, which would deplete her of her calcium stores. Then she will have a lot of health problems, including becoming egg bound, which can kill her. When they lay eggs, you change them out for the fake, which they should sit on for the 18 days or so, which gives her a break from laying. Also, they need a calcium/D3 supplement to help her to restore her calcium.


----------



## LoveyDoveyKc (Dec 5, 2016)

Where would I get the calcium supplement? Also what do I do with the eggs once I replace them with the fake ones? I read that doves usually lay eggs in the spring and fall, is that true?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They will keep laying. At least pigeons do, and I don't think they are any different in that respect. Just toss them. Nothing starts growing till they sit on them and warm them.
Google online pigeon supplies and find one that has dove eggs.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh my they are so pretty aren't they? The parents are beautiful so I can see why they've had pretty babies. I can imagine how lovely it is to watch them grow and how mum and dad care for them. Just adorable.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous birds!


----------

